# Best way to print one off shirts



## benz1995 (Dec 2, 2014)

My friend and I are looking to begin a t shirt printing business. He is a designer so we are trying to create one off t shirts as of now. Many of our friends want shirts with different designs so id prefer not to go the plasticol route and purchase a large sum of transfers as we dont need more than one transfer per each design. Is printing on a heat transfer paper with an inkjet the only remaining choice i have as I am worried about the quality of the merchandise. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Dtg, printed vinyl, cut vinyl. 

How are you going to make any money only doing one offs?


----------



## benz1995 (Dec 2, 2014)

binki said:


> Dtg, printed vinyl, cut vinyl.
> 
> How are you going to make any money only doing one offs?


im only going to do a few one offs in the beginning to see which product is moving and prevent myself from having non selling merchandise in stock. If i get orders for the shirts then ill have the transfer papers done by a company. would you happen to know anything about the transfer papers that I can use with an inkjet printer and if they print actually lasts on the shirt. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------

